

A/B Testing Tinder: a social experiment - altharaz
https://github.com/tarraschk/TinderAutoLike

======
taternuts
I wouldn't exactly call a Tinder auto-liker a social experiment, no offense

~~~
altharaz
OP here. IMHO, it is a social experiment for that I want to use this app as a
mean to see how you could hack a very basic dating system. For instance, will
you have more matches if you look right/left on your main picture? Should you
wear red/green shirt? etc

I will write about it later when I'll have some results. Please feel free to
try it as well and contribute :).

